# Hindi/Urdu: haTke



## lcfatima

I have heard an expression with the verb haTna used to mean sort of different or unique. Do you recognize this usage? Can you give some example of it? I am not sure if I am using it correctly here, something like:

_is dukaan me ThoRa sa haTke anokhay designs banaate hai.n _

I also feel I have heard it referring to speech, but I am not sure what the meaning was...something like "_Voh haTke baaten karte hai.n_"


----------



## Faylasoof

Yes, this use of <haTke> is quite common and does mean <different /unique/ out of the run of the mill>

Small changes to your original sentence:

_is dukaan me ThoRa sa haTke, anokhay naqsh / naqsh o nig_ā_r banaate hai.n_

You can also say:

_is dukaan me ThoRe se haTke __aur __anokhay naqsh / naqsh o nig_ā_r banaate hai.n_

{designs = _naqsh / naqsh o nig_ā_r_}

_Voh haTke baaten karte hai.n = _They (he-polite) have (has) a different / unique style.


----------



## panjabigator

There is also this usage of <haṭnā> which I hear mainly in Panjabi.  Perhaps someone can tell me if this is Hindi/Urdu as well.

<mai.n abhī "fulā.n chīz" kar ke haṭā hū.n>

I've just completed "x task."

Is this an acceptable Hindi/Urdu construction?  And is <fulā.n? spelled with a _tanveen_?


----------



## Faylasoof

panjabigator said:


> There is also this usage of <haṭnā> which I hear mainly in Panjabi.  Perhaps someone can tell me if this is Hindi/Urdu as well.
> 
> <mai.n abhī "fulā.n chīz" kar ke haṭā hū.n>
> 
> I've just completed "x task."
> 
> Is this an acceptable Hindi/Urdu construction?  And is <fulā.n? spelled with a _tanveen_?


 Oh yes! This is perfectly idiomatic Urdu and Hindi, and means just that – a completed /finished task.

… and <fulā.n> has a <noon ģunnah>. But we also have < fulā.nā>. So no tanveen = nunation.


----------



## Illuminatus

I have never heard haTna being used the way gator did.

The closest we say is, "Mai.n abhi-abhi yeh kar ke uTHa/aaya hoon"

A bit like the French passé récent. _Je viens de le faire._

The first use of haT ke is very common. _Kuch zara haT ke pesh karo_ <Present something out of the box/different>


----------



## lcfatima

What part of speech is haTke in this idiomatic sense?


----------



## Illuminatus

Adjective, I think.

Kuch naya pesh karo.
Kuch alag pesh karo
Kuch hat ke pesh karo.


----------



## lcfatima

Okay, I see.


----------



## BP.

Wah bha-i wah Illumin saahab, aap to shaa'iri peh utar aay!


----------



## tonyspeed

This can be found in the movie "I Hate Love Stories". Approximately minute 10:47 Veer says "hamari film haTke hogi". 
Thanks for making this thread so long ago.


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

These verses belong to the song "First Class", where the protagonist (Varun Dhawan) claims to be a nonchalant man of the world.

_pal meN tolaa pal meN maashaa
jaisii baazii vaisaa paasaa 
apnii thoṛii *haTke* duniyadaarii 
hai karnaa kyaa hai caaNdii sonaa ..._

My guess would be "my mundaneness/worldliness is a little *shocking*" (as in, other people are taken aback, mildly displeased by it)
Would that be correct?
And why is it _haTke _and not_ haTkii ?_


----------



## littlepond

No, "haTke" here means "different" (can mean "unique" sometimes). "haT ke" is invariable and idiomatic. Basically, here, "apnii duniyaadaarii thoRii hat ke hai".


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

OK, thanks, @littlepond


----------



## bakshink

MonsieurGonzalito said:


> OK, thanks, @littlepond



_pal meN tolaa pal meN maashaa
 jaisii baazii vaisaa paasaa _......What do you interpret by these two phrases?
Apni thodi haTake duniyadari- Offbeat, not conventional- My (our) way of dealing with the world is a little different from conventional.


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

bakshink said:


> _pal meN tolaa pal meN maashaa
> jaisii baazii vaisaa paasaa _......What do you interpret by these two phrases?


first phrase: things change
second phrase: he adapts according to the circumstances

What was obvious to everyone except to me (until @littlepond pointed it out), is that haTke is not a participle of haTaknaa (to be driven back), but an absolutive (haT ke) of haTnaa (to move away, to retire).


----------



## bakshink

yes and it is impossible to understand such phrases that are not standard but become part of the language as it evolves. HaT Ke I believe has come in to the Hindi vocabulary via Bollywood route. It most certainly belongs to Mumbaiyya Hindi or maybe is a part of colloquial Marathi, because as a North Indian, I hadn't heard it while growing up and I bet, even still many people on this side of the country aren't familiar with it.


----------



## littlepond

bakshink said:


> yes and it is impossible to understand such phrases that are not standard but become part of the language as it evolves. HaT Ke I believe has come in to the Hindi vocabulary via Bollywood route. It most certainly belongs to Mumbaiyya Hindi or maybe is a part of colloquial Marathi, because as a North Indian, I hadn't heard it while growing up and I bet, even still many people on this side of the country aren't familiar with it.



What is "Mumbaiyya" about it? It does not come from Marathi nor is a part of Marathi! "haT ke" is very common in Hindi of Delhi area. Just because something is trending now doesn't make it Bambaiiyaa.


----------



## bakshink

Very surprising!! I am a Punjabi, born and brought up in India and have mostly lived in India (except for some stints abroad). I am an amateur writer and Hindi had been the language of my first choice until I started writing in English around the year 2000. I am not a scholar but my exposure to spoken and written Hindi and Punajbi is pretty good.


----------



## littlepond

^ Maybe your recent exposure to Hindi has dimmed? It's a trendy idiom: you wouldn't expect it in "Mere Mehboob", of course.


----------



## Alfaaz

Extra information (just in case it might be relevant): Two of the literary examples in Urdu Lughat (here) of _hat kar/ke_ used in this sense are from 1970 and 1973.


----------

